# '37 Delta Bandsaw...Need Bearing



## HomeBody (Oct 6, 2015)

The lower bearing that the blade rides against is shot. Locked up, or nearly so. I took the table off but can't figure out how to remove the bearing. It looks like it is pressed on the rod but I can't remove the rod with the bearing on. Frustrating! I just want to box up the sub assembly and send it to @woodtickgreg and let him fix it.
Here's some pics of where I'm at. Gary


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 6, 2015)

That rod is two pieces. A shaft and a sleeve. I'll try to find one here at my shop to take apart and show you.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 6, 2015)

@HomeBody - Here is a pic of an assembly I had in the parts drawer (Off a slightly newer Delta saw but same part) If you remove the nut on the end of that shaft and swing the adjuster arm to the side you should be able to slide the sleeve out the front and the shaft out the back and pull the bearing out. You may need to shoot some penetrating oil in there to loosen stuff up (The last two I took apart had to use some gentle persuasion, you don't want to wreck the threads on the stud so maybe leave the nut on there if you have to hit it at all) The bearing is fairly standard but if you can't find one I have a couple new ones in my drawer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 6, 2015)

The great thing about the delta's, at least the older american made ones are that they use standard bearings and parts. You should be able to take the number from the bearing and order a new one from Mcmasters-Carr or Enco etc for a few bucks...


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 6, 2015)

How frickin' awesome is this community where I guy asks for help and the members pull out the stops with pictures and explanations! My hat is off to you guys specially you Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 6, 2015)

I just got home from work and saw this, Colin has you all fixed up, good advice Colin.


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks Colin. It makes sense now. This was my dad's saw. I found a couple of loose bearings in one of his parts boxes that look like they are the same. I'm guessing he replaced one somewhere along the line. I'll give it a try today. Thanks again. Gary


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 7, 2015)

I replaced all of the bearings on mine.

I went to a local bearing shop.

I think they were like $1.15 each.

I was totally shocked that they were that cheap.

Dave


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 8, 2015)

My old Delta is running again thanks to Colin and the forum. The old bearing came out easily once I got it all the way apart. I was hoping I could find a bearing locally without going to the city. Stopped by the lawnmower shop and he didn't have one. He sent me to the welding shop and amazingly, they had one. Not bad for a town of 4700. $4 but saved me a 60 mi. drive. The old bearing was really scored. I didn't even realize it was going out until I noticed some sparks under the table. Nice to have the bandsaw back. Gary

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Oct 8, 2015)

Gary 
Some place else to keep in mine when you need another bearing is Sloans.
They have a unreal supply of bearings.
And they can cross about anything.

Dave


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 8, 2015)

Holy Moly- That bearing you took out has to be older than Dirt. I haven't seen that bearing with a metal dust shield and made in USA in years!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 9, 2015)

This was my dad's saw. He told me when he got it he found out it was made in '37. That could be an original part. The upper bearing is the same.
I didn't think of Sloans. I'll remember that for next time. Thanks Dave. Gary


----------

